# Rate Pantograms



## synguy3 (Apr 16, 2009)

Does anyone have a good or bad experience with Pantograms? (sales/training/tech support) I would love to hear you joys & sorrows.


----------



## suzette70 (Dec 19, 2007)

I've ordered some embroidery software from them before and was pleased with the quality and speedy delivery. Other than that, I understand they are a subsidiary of SWF East and should follow the quality/standards of their parent company whom I have been very pleased with.

Suzette70


----------



## Texas Slick (Oct 30, 2008)

Been dealing with them for over 10yrs. No problems. I've ordered embroidery machine parts as well as other items with no problems. Customer service has been good.


----------



## synguy3 (Apr 16, 2009)

synguy3 said:


> Does anyone have a good or bad experience with Pantograms? (sales/training/tech support) I would love to hear you joys & sorrows.


What about DTG machine issuers?


----------



## Texas Slick (Oct 30, 2008)

Don't do DTG, just embroidery and screen printing


----------



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

We originally purchased out toyota from them and things went great. When we purchaced out DTG, It was a nightmare. Due to the information that we recieved from tech support, we went thru a print head in 3 months. As far ad embroidery they are top notch, but I will not go back thru them for anything else, even parts.

Matt


----------



## Texas Slick (Oct 30, 2008)

My thought is DTG no matter what brand gives more people headaches than not. I've been researching DTG for 3 years and still not convinced it's woth it. I could use it in my bidnizz but not till more of the quirks are worked out. It has to really suck being a tech for any of them cause people can be a real pain.


----------



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

you know a year ago i was in the same boat. Don though was very helpful and now with the new inks, we are loving it. we are looking to get a bulk ink system for it and try whites again. It does have it's draw back but even with that said, I am getting ready to do a 250 shirt order front and back and we just did a 120 shirt order, white shirt full color front and single color back. We are also doing alot of other items with it.


----------



## suzette70 (Dec 19, 2007)

If they are a sub dealer for SWF, why not go straight to the source? I have a DTG from SWF and their tech support is very knowledgeable and helpful. I've been very pleased with the DTG and have had 2......both functioning, not replacements.

Suzette70


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't think Pantograms is a sub of SWF. That would make no sense at all.


----------



## suzette70 (Dec 19, 2007)

I won't be agrumentative without absolute proof. So, can anyone confirm that SWF East is or is not the parent company of Pantograms?

Suzette70


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Both SWF East and Pantograms are distributors of the brand DTG Digital. However, they are two separate businesses from the last I heard.


----------



## PANTODTG (Apr 21, 2008)

Pantograms and SWF are 2 separate businesses. Pantograms is a 40+ year old company that sells Toyota Embroidery Systems exclusively East of Mississippi, and is the exclusive Master Dealer for Meistergram embroidery equipment for the United States and Canada. Like SWF, who sell the SWF brand of embroidery equipment, Pantograms is also a distributor of the DTG line of digital garment printers and the CAMS automatic rhinestone setting machines East of the Mississippi. Pantograms also sells the Forte Digitizing Software Suite, along with a number of other embroidery related software packages, and sells accesories and supplies through their EMB Supplies company. Pantograms also offers training, service and support to the decorated apparel industry, and has placed over 3,500 companies succesfully in the industry to date.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I received a lot of calls from them prior to me purchasing my new Toyota. Received it last Thursday and have not heard from them since I received it.


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

I recently purchased a Viper from Pantograms (Joe Smalley). He is a good and honest guy, and he gave me a good deal. To be honest, we had problems with the machine, but they were (are) absolutely committed to keeping to customer service, and they made things right. My business plans on using them for future purchases.


----------



## VisionArtGraphic (Oct 3, 2009)

I had a similar experience. 

It seems that when I was looking to purchase my DTG, I heard from the nice sales rep constantly, but now when I need support - I can't get reach anyone. 
I don't know if it is this way for other distributors, but when I call for support I always reach a voice mail and need to wait hours before receiving a call back. There is no evening support and only a pager available for a few hours on Saturdays (when we are most using the machine). 

A weekend person called us from home the last time we had an issue and due to so many service calls that he had to make, he misdiagnosed our problem (encoder strip) and we replaced a functioning print head unnecessarily.
They need to use some of the money they receive from selling the machines for more tech support.


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

Everyone will have their own opinions here, but I will tell you that we get all of our direct to garment printing supplies, including the printers, etc. from Pantograms. The sales staff is great, and (while there have been issues) the support has been really good.

You're doing the right thing by asking around. You'll need your vendor's support regardless of your choice.

Tell them I sent you and they may give you a better price (ask for Joe!). <seriously!>


----------

